# Bristol article



## Geri (Jul 10, 2013)

http://themajestyofsmallness.wordpress.com/2013/07/05/bristol-give-me-a-signal/

Fuck off and die.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 10, 2013)

oh you charming bristolians with your deliciously drawled denounciations - i may be but a cunt from london but i wish nothing more than to fuck off and die in Bristol's sweet streets [/parody]


----------



## wiskey (Jul 10, 2013)

I read it the other day, most of the Bristol people I know shared it on fb and liked it..


----------



## ska invita (Jul 10, 2013)

This is urban - there is only one possible reaction: to disagree, and then disagree with that, and so on


----------



## Geri (Jul 11, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I read it the other day, most of the Bristol people I know shared it on fb and liked it..


 
Clearly they don't realise they are being patronised, or perhaps they just don't care.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2013)

That article could only be written by someone not from here, someone who spent their time at bristol uni in very narrow section of the city (and not just geographically). I cringe for her. Cliche piled on cliche.


----------



## Thora (Jul 11, 2013)

> I once ordered a vodka and coke in a hole-in-the-wall bar only to be told “we don’t do cocktails here, my babber”.


LIES.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 11, 2013)

The only redeeming feature is that they didn't meaninglessly use the word 'innovative' anywhere. Perhaps they've not hung around in the world of Bristol bollocks long enough yet.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> The only redeeming feature is that they didn't meaninglessly use the word 'innovative' anywhere. Perhaps they've not hung around in the world of Bristol bollocks long enough yet.


 
They've fucked off back to london to make some money. This was goodbye love-poetry. Three years here and she went within about two square miles.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 11, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> The only redeeming feature is that they didn't meaninglessly use the word 'innovative' anywhere. Perhaps they've not hung around in the world of Bristol bollocks long enough yet.


A five year placemaking sentence (with hard brain labour) at the Lakeshore gulag would seem appropriate.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 11, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> That article could only be written by someone not from here, someone who spent their time at bristol uni in very narrow section of the city (and not just geographically). I cringe for her. Cliche piled on cliche.


Exactly. As one who's lived here 53 years, but has never been part of the Stokes Croft scene, the article might as well have been about one particular suburb of Paris.


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 11, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I read it the other day, most of the Bristol people I know shared it on fb and liked it..


Same here.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2013)

Outsiders, see.


----------



## Geri (Jul 11, 2013)

I wonder which of our shopping centres she thinks is named after a "dynasty of slave owners"?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2013)

What's that one in knowle called?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh hang on, that's not in the area she went to.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 11, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Oh hang on, that's not in the area she went to.


 
Even so, that Sir Archibald Broadwalk was a right wrongun. Or are you thinking about the Viscount Imperial? Perhaps his cousin, Lord Hengrove-Leisure?


----------



## Geri (Jul 11, 2013)

I bet she's never set foot in Fishponds.


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2014)

We need to talk about Stokes Croft... 




> The sun was out, and I fancied a change from the usual, so I grabbed my book and headed out to a café on Stokes Croft. It was perfect; the café had a great summer feel, a place where I could really get into my book. I asked for a lemonade, and while counting my pennies, I heard the women say “that’s £2.50 please”. My heart stopped and I just stared at her. £2.50 for a lemonade? Never in all my life have I paid £2.50 for a lemonade, this must have been a joke. And that’s when I started to question ‘when did Stokes Croft become so … expensive?’ Who is it catering for? And what is the effect of this?’


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2014)

Might as well stick this one in here too 

http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2014/may/26/top-10-craft-beer-pubs-bristol



> This huge industrial, redbrick building is home not only to the Mayor (property developer George Ferguson, the one with the red trousers), but to a fine selection of local beers, too. The "Baccy Factory" encapsulates everything great about Bristol's creative, community-based culture – hosting, among other things, a theatre, life-drawing classes, a popular Sunday market, and the annual Upfest graffiti festival.



Bonus points for plugging 67% of hostelries owned by the millionaire mayor!


----------



## JTG (May 28, 2014)

Geri said:


> http://themajestyofsmallness.wordpress.com/2013/07/05/bristol-give-me-a-signal/
> 
> Fuck off and die.


Ugh!


----------



## JTG (May 28, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> We need to talk about Stokes Croft...


Yep - barely recognise the place now and I was hardly a native myself (El Dub innit  )
A run in with the Canteen door staff one night highlighted that I no longer belonged


----------



## JTG (May 28, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Might as well stick this one in here too
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2014/may/26/top-10-craft-beer-pubs-bristol
> 
> ...


Saw that too. All bloody awful places


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2014)

The ferguson faces in the windows during the mayoral election. Urgh. Bring back the pissheads.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2014)

JTG said:


> A run in with the Canteen door staff one night highlighted that I no longer belonged



Spill!


----------



## JTG (May 28, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Spill!


Not loads to say - it was later than I realised, meeting mates, staff weren't very courteous. Dreads obv not an issue but suspect the scruffiness was 
Not returning, ever


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2014)

JTG said:


> ...staff weren't very courteous...



How very Nu Stokes Croft


----------



## JTG (May 28, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> How very Nu Stokes Croft


Tbf I wasn't very courteous back 
Had to be dragged to The Bell for a stiff drink and a sit down


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2014)

JTG said:


> Tbf I wasn't very courteous back
> Had to be dragged to The Bell for a stiff drink and a sit down


If it's any consolation, i managed to swipe a bottle of rum from there when we were doing an event - the same night i had a brief encounter with James Bolam.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 28, 2014)

Every single one of those articles mentions fucking graffiti.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> If it's any consolation, i managed to swipe a bottle of rum from there when we were doing an event - the same night i had a brief encounter with James Bolam.


Which one's you?


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2014)

The one sneakily leaning over the bar at the back.


----------



## JTG (May 28, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> If it's any consolation, i managed to swipe a bottle of rum from there when we were doing an event - the same night i had a brief encounter with James Bolam.


The fightback begins


----------



## Gerry1time (May 28, 2014)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Every single one of those articles mentions fucking graffiti.



What annoys me more is that Upfest has pretty much fuck all to do with graffiti anyway. It's all 'street art', the lovely sanitised version that it's safe and non-controversial to like, as popularised by PRSC.


----------



## wiskey (May 29, 2014)

The.... 'baccy factory'.... Ugh!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 6, 2014)

I moved to Bristol five years ago this September.  I'm pretty much a reclusive soul, I live in Clifton (yeah I know but amazingly it's the cheapest one bed flat I could find and remains so), I probably haven't seen enough of the city still but what I have seen I love.  

I have to say though it gets really fucking tedious hearing Bristol described like this 'oooh it's so quirky, oooh look at the street art, oooh there's such a great and independent vibe to it' it's the same shit article after article after article.  Bristol culture is the worst and they're supposed to promote the city.  They actually whinged about the city constantly being promoted as 'the home of banksy' and then what do they do? Post article after article about Banksy, some new piece of street art or some other hipster cafe charging 3 quid for a coke that will last a year at best.  If I'm sick of it I can't imagine how it must feel for people who were actually born here.

Yeah Bristol's great but stop being so fucking tediously cliched about it! </rant>


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 6, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> We need to talk about Stokes Croft...



Yeah I thought this article was pretty much on the money.  I've seen it change even since I've been here.  I believe someone who graduated a year before done their dissertation on the gentrification of stokes croft.


----------

